# Azalea japonica



## Brabantia (Apr 15, 2018)

Four last years I propagated Japanese azaleas. One of them lent itself well to be sized out of a small tree. Here is the first flowering this year which is a little bit to late considering the cold winter that we had this year.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2018)

Beautiful flowers and I love azaleas, however, I don't seem to grow them
especially well. I can grow Azalea 'Coral Bells' beside my greenhouse, but
it's the only one that loves me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2018)

Gorgeous color!


----------



## naoki (Apr 17, 2018)

Beautiful! I grew up in a house with lots of those. My grandfather (and my father) put lots of efforts to build Japanese style garden, and he used lots of these Rhododendron. I also liked to grow bonsai of a related species when I was a high school kid. So I miss rhododendron quite a bit. I recently found a cold hardy variety of rhododendron, which can handle zone 2. It's called Rhododendron "Orchid Lights", and it is a hybrid of Rhododendron canadense x Rhododendron x kosteranum. It's been slowly growing in our outside garden, but I haven't seen flowers yet.


----------



## tim (Apr 17, 2018)

naoki, R. camtschaticum or the closely related R. glandulosum would work fine for you. Although I've never lived in such a cold climate, reports indicate -50 F without trouble...


----------



## naoki (May 9, 2018)

tim said:


> naoki, R. camtschaticum or the closely related R. glandulosum would work fine for you. Although I've never lived in such a cold climate, reports indicate -50 F without trouble...



Thank you, Tim. I need to see if I can get these! Rhododendron camtschaticum would be super cool!


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2018)

That’s lovely!


----------

